# What kind of job can I get?



## phileeeeeeep (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a Navy IT who will be seperating in about 6-7 months. I'm looking to find work in the Information Technology field but I'm unsure what type of job I would qualify for. Any advice would be great!

I have about 5 years experience with:
Cisco Routers/Switches
Packetshaper
Linux Red Hat
Satcom modems and RF links
Comsec Material
SCIP IWF Shout Box
Cisco Voip

I'm currently working on getting my CCNA and Security + before I get out. Again thanks for any inputs.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Easy: you can get a job working with the equipment you already have experience working with.


----------



## phileeeeeeep (Apr 7, 2012)

HaHa, thanks. I guess I was looking more for civilian job titles that match my experience


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Unlike the military there are no set in stone civilian job titles. An employer can call it anything they want. Got to read the job specifications and see if you are a fit.

But just like the military most, but not all, people generally start at the bottom and work there way up, in a company. Of course you be advance quicker than others since you have experience.

BG


----------

